# questions about this wooden plane



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Today my father in law gave me an old plane that he picked up at a farm auction. I did a search online and found very little about the plane itself, but learned a small amount about the H. Chapin company...Looks like they made planes and clamps in the 1800's. 

I'd like to learn as much about this plane as possible. Not sure if I'll even try to use it, although it seems pretty much flat. 

The plane iron is marked "Providence tool co"...Assuming Rhode Island. Seems to me that the iron wasn't intended for this plane, but it fits well. The plane is marked "Union Factory, warranted, H. Chapin, 114" on the front end.

Somebody put in a screw to fix some checking at the top left side in the middle. The screw looks very, very old. 

Anyone have any ideas of the history of this company, their planes, this plane's value, etc?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Thekctermite Take a look at this link. DATAMP - Directory of American Tool and Machinery Patents It has a lot of info on older hand tools.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Handyman! Very good info there.


----------



## Admiral (Nov 9, 2007)

Unfortunately, while it looks in pretty good condition, its not worth all that much. That being said, as long as its sound, give it a pass over your jointer to flatten the bottom and sharpen up the blade, it'll work just fine as a user unless the throat is awfully big. But for truing up stock it will do the job.

RN


----------

